# Mushroom Bonanza



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyone else notice the absolute mushroom bonanza going on in the northern woods right now? I don't remember ever seeing anything like this before. All different kinds of mushroom all over the place. Guys at camp were talking about how the woods was all different colors.


----------



## Mohl (Mar 28, 2021)

I was up at Tippy Dam over the weekend, yes indeed there are ALOT of different fungi in the woods right now, the kids and myself went for a walk around the campsite and found probably 10-12 different species. I think the rain and weird weather are determining factors.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Saw quite a few Amanita muscaria near Wolverine last week. Some were little buttons and a few were like Frisbees.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> Saw quite a few Amanita muscaria near Wolverine last week. Some were little buttons and a few were like Frisbees.


Did you have to use a $50 show off!


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Look at these stumpers.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Lumberman said:


> Did you have to use a $50 show off!



Now you're starting to sound like FBD.  Naw. The fifty is to let people know how much I'm selling the caps for... 🍄


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I filled seven bags with seven different edible mushrooms yesterday. That is a record of different types for me.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Starting to wish I had picked all those Honey's I left for someone, or sell em. And chickens too. I have had way better hen seasons but not lately.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Our little half-acre yard is full of mushrooms all of a sudden. I don't know much about them yet but am trying to learn. Wife harvested a few Shaggy Manes yesterday. We're left with a bunch of others. These, whatever they are, are everywhere:










Closeup:










Same kind (?) on a stump:










Different kind all over an old stump:










We found Indian Pipes earlier in the year. Hoping to find some Morels next spring.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

DanSS26 said:


> I filled seven bags with seven different edible mushrooms yesterday. That is a record of different types for me.


I need to learn-woods are full-help!


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

NorthernMich said:


> I need to learn-woods are full-help!


Here are the seven different mushrooms I picked. 










Top row left to right. 

Enoki, fly agaric (not edible, but medicinal with proper prep), blewit, honey.
Bottom row. Hen, shrimp, chicken.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

NorthernMich said:


> I need to learn-woods are full-help!


Here are some helpful sources.

Subscribe to learn your land on YouTube







Buy this book










The book and YouTube channel are most valuable.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

-db- said:


> Our little half-acre yard is full of mushrooms all of a sudden. I don't know much about them yet but am trying to learn. Wife harvested a few Shaggy Manes yesterday. We're left with a bunch of others. These, whatever they are, are everywhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones all over the stump look like honeys (armillaria mellea) do some research.


----------



## JenP (Mar 11, 2018)

We were out trail riding in Mio and I saw the most beautiful purple mushroom- I wish I had taken a picture of it. I saw so many mushrooms this weekend- all over the Mio trails!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

I agree, haven't had so many or so many variations ever that I remember and I haven't even went looking purposely for them but when I mow the yard or pick up leaves I feel I'm looking at more and more shrooms. All I can think of is the amount of moisture this year. I'm not sure about total rainfall amounts, maybe normal, maybe low, maybe high but the yard sure has stayed green all summer and never felt like cement while out and about in it. I do remember one or two fire bans but not really a drought of any significance because the rain we did get seemed to be drenchers..


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Just got home from my annual bear hunt in the western up, Rockland area. Was a plethora of mushrooms. Some of the biggest I have ever seen to.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Musket said:


> Just got home from my annual bear hunt in the western up, Rockland area. Was a plethora of mushrooms. Some of the biggest I have ever seen to.
> View attachment 791783


That thing is a giant.... LOL


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

These are dominating my yard the tast week. This one is over a foot across & 8” tall!


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

Found a couple of nice coral mushrooms. Tasty, except for the crunchies because they're hard to clean....


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

These are out in our back 40.....uh, 40 feet that is LMAO!


----------

